# Ludwig Mies van der Rohe



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

From Wiki



> Ludwig Mies van der Rohe born Maria Ludwig Michael Mies (March 27, 1886 – August 17, 1969) was a German-born American architect. [1] Pronounced "Lood-wig mees (rhymes with peace) van durr row" in America, "lood-vig Meez van durr row-heh" in Germany, commonly referred to and addressed by his surname, Mies, by most of his American students and others.
> 
> Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, along with Walter Gropius and Le Corbusier, is widely regarded as one of the pioneering masters of modern architecture. Mies, like many of his post World War I contemporaries, sought to establish a new architectural style that could represent modern times just as Classical and Gothic did for their own eras. He created an influential Twentieth-Century architectural style, stated with extreme clarity and simplicity. His mature buildings made use of modern materials such as industrial steel and plate glass to define interior spaces. He strived towards an architecture with a minimal framework of structural order balanced against the implied freedom of free-flowing open space. He called his buildings "skin and bones" architecture. He sought a rational approach that would guide the creative process of architectural design, and is known for his use of the aphorisms "less is more" and "God is in the details".


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

This dude redefined modern architecture. My pictures are not good, but I am surprised there is a thread for Corbusier but not him. So post away folks.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Farnsworth House








_Pic by Dayna Bateman_

Crown Hall








_Pic by Nathan Umstead_


----------



## azzo (Sep 10, 2006)

Ashok said:


>



thats not mies, that phillip johnson's glass house


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

you are right. What was I thinking? :hammer: Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Pics from Eiji Nakaoka & FLICKR.....*

*Federal Center,* BELOW, in Chicago...

























*Toronto-Dominion Centre*, BELOW, in Toronto...


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

TD Centre in Toronto


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Beatiful addition to the Toronto skyline!


----------

